# New USPS Flat Rate Box and postage increase



## Monty (Dec 30, 2008)

I see where on Jan 18, the USPS is implementing new rates and a new, smaller Flat Rate box which will be the same price as the Flat Rate envelope. I've searched the USPS site but can't locate the size of the box or when it will be available to order. Any one able to find this info?


----------



## LandfillLumber (Dec 30, 2008)

Another increase,that stinks.I do like the sound of the smaller box the same cost as the envelope.I have had a few issues with the envelopes being as I jam as much freebies in as i can,lol.Thank for the heads up I'll be on the look out.Victor


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 30, 2008)

http://shippingcoach.com/2008/11/20/new-usps-small-flat-rate-box-coming-soon/

Don't know how accurate this is, but above is what I found.

The next logical question is, does this mean the FR Envelope will now be required to remain flat? I found while doing the WPP group buy that I could put 2 of the VHS boxes in a FRE if you did it carefully. If you taped the corners down it effectivly became a box it was so full.


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 30, 2008)

That looks to be the same size as the smaller of the two current video boxes.


----------



## Monty (Dec 30, 2008)

Sure does look like the smaller of the two video boxes.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 30, 2008)

I just compared what they show on the link above to the USPS website and they are indeed exactly the same size as the 0-1096S box, the small flat rate box.

8.625 x 5.375 x 1.625

Looks like pen blanks will now need to be a little shorter than 5 1/2" in order to fit the maximum number in the box.  If my math is correct, you should be able to fit 22  3/4" x 3/4" x 5 1/4" blanks in these boxes.  Is everyone going to be happy with 5 1/4" blanks instead of 5 1/2"??


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 30, 2008)

MesquiteMan said:


> Is everyone going to be happy with 5 1/4" blanks instead of 5 1/2"??



With very few exceptions, a 4 1/2" blank is sufficient for most pens.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 30, 2008)

MesquiteMan said:


> I just compared what they show on the link above to the USPS website and they are indeed exactly the same size as the 0-1096S box, the small flat rate box.
> 
> *8.625 x 5.375 x 1.625*
> 
> Looks like pen blanks will now need to be a little shorter than 5 1/2" in order to fit the maximum number in the box. If my math is correct, you should be able to fit 22 3/4" x 3/4" x 5 1/4" blanks in these boxes. Is everyone going to be happy with 5 1/4" blanks instead of 5 1/2"??


 
8-5/8″ x 5-3/8″ x 1-5/8″ 

Anyone know for sure whether those are inside dimensions or outside dimensions??

I'm pretty sure the last blanks I purchased from Nolan were 5-1/8" long.......more than long enough for all but a very few kits.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Dec 30, 2008)

This new box will be great for me,I just have to start cutting everything at 5-1/4" long.No more fighting those darn envelopes,well I guess for somethings they will still be great.now how much are the other rates going to go up.Victor


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 30, 2008)

MesquiteMan said:


> If my math is correct, you should be able to fit 22  3/4" x 3/4" x 5 1/4" blanks in these boxes.  Is everyone going to be happy with 5 1/4" blanks instead of 5 1/2"??



Or 14 @ 3/4" x 3/4" x 8 1/2 for people who really need longer blanks.

Or 14 of the 5 1/2 inch blanks and 8 shorts.


----------



## Nolan (Dec 30, 2008)

What kit needs a true 5 1/2 blank???  Imake my pens out of 4 1/2 and am able to keep grain orintation on kits with large c/b like euro or whatever they are called  (the ones that have the step tenon in the c/b)  BTW I have customers who also ask for 4 1/2 blanks.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 31, 2008)

CSUSA has two desk pen kits that would require longer blanks and maybe the Panache kit.​

The CSUSA catalog says that a 6" blank is required for the Panache kit; but they also say the finished pen is 5-1/4" long so you could probably get away with a little shorter blank if you were very careful!!
 

Those are the only kits I can think of that might need a longer blank; but there could be one or two others??​


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 31, 2008)

My memory tells me this is not really a new idea.  Correct me if I am wrong; but it seems to me that when flat rate priority mail first became available, there was an envelope and a small box that were both the same postage......like maybe $3.75??
 
My bad memory or is the PO just reinventing the wheel??


----------



## gomeral (Dec 31, 2008)

Randy_ said:


> My memory tells me this is not really a new idea.  Correct me if I am wrong; but it seems to me that when flat rate priority mail first became available, there was an envelope and a small box that were both the same postage......like maybe $3.75??
> 
> My bad memory or is the PO just reinventing the wheel??



This sounds familiar to me, as well.  And as I recall it, the line was, "2 days, 2lbs, $2.90"...



daniel


----------

